

An app store for Windows, sort of.  - anigbrowl
http://ninite.com/

======
mahmud
What does this have over directly downloading from the product websites? I
mean, besides being possibly loaded with rootkits, spyware and adware?

A good chunk of the software there are commercial products: did Skype give
these people permission to redistribute their software? Looks fishy.

